# Anyone Want to Make a Universe With Me?



## Fire Fly (Apr 18, 2012)

One thing that I love doing is making these huge worlds that have the potential to yield good stories. The only thing is, I enjoy writing and making them with other people. This will be my first furry world, and I was wondering if anyone would like to help me brainstorm, chat,and write about it ^^ I just ask that you are an open minded person is all.

Here is the idea I'm toying with. A distant future where the distinction between man and animal, gods and mortals has been forever blurred - the earth has undergone a radical transformation, and the age of mankind is no more thanks to the deities that saw them as incomplete creatures.

This world would be extremely advanced, bordering on Sci-fi and would be heavily inspired by Tron and a few other sources. I thought I'd ask and see if I had a kindred spirit out there that liked this idea. If not, I'll go back to my hole :<


----------



## Lusa (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been toying with an idea for a while.  What if, far in the future, some mad scientist turned deity cooked up a drug/virus/cosmic radiation that was _*supposed*_ to give humans animal capabilities (night vision from felines, scent tracking from canids, immune boosts from scavengers, etc.) but what it wound up doing was three things;
1. Kill off a largeish portion of humans, the ones that would never be able to live in the world the drug/virus/cosmic radiation was going to create. (perhaps its's a sentient symbiote)
2. Give the remaining humans the desired added abilities, and additionally,
3. Turns all Furries and some animals into shape shifters.

  I think the mad scientist should become a bizzare human animal mash up (pm me about my new creation, the questalfuck) and gain deity power due to taking the beta version of the drug/virus/cosmic radiation. he then spreads it like a disease to any one who came in contact with him in a given time after dosing and thus creates a small sub-race of formerly human deities.

There will of course be conflict between Full Shifters and the Humutts with one form and added mixed bag traits.  The Full Shifters argue they are superior due to their full integration with the sentient symbiote created by crazy deity scientist guy.  The Humutts argue the divine intent was to make them, ergo, god favors them.  Obviously, the god in question is nuts, so the Shifters can make a credible arguement he didn't have intent. Chaos and war insues: cue cross line romances and grand battle tactics.


----------



## IcyDragon (Apr 19, 2012)

I could definitely get in on this...either of you feel free to pm me. Just been feeling creative lately looking for an outlet


----------



## JArt. (Apr 19, 2012)

The title of this thread is very deceiving, i guess i'll have to take my huge dark-matter converter somewhere else! :V


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 19, 2012)

Tron is cyberspace. It's not a so much a world as a state of mind. Instead focus on say Firefly.


----------



## Halceon (Apr 19, 2012)

Are we talking a future that's past the technological singularity i.e. it has full blown A.I., nanites, and the like? I've always thought a futuristic setting where people undergo massive surgical procedures to give themselves animal appearances and abilities would be pretty cool. It would incorporate the god-like powers and the potential to live forever through advanced nano-bot technology/biological and genetic engineering/advanced prosthetics. So for example biological engineering + surgery to give a person gills, living prosthetics to add dorsal fins and a tail, and nano bots to bridge the electronic/biological gaps in the person.
Yes, I'm a massive sci-fi nerd ;D

Short version: Transhumanism meets furries

Edit: And sub-cutaneous lasers. Can't forget the finger lasers


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 20, 2012)

Only if there's apple pie at the end.


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

So basically, Mass Effect, plus the sick and twisted mind of a furry creator?
:V


----------



## BRN (Apr 20, 2012)

Halceon said:


> Are we talking a future that's past the technological singularity i.e. it has full blown A.I., nanites, and the like? I've always thought a futuristic setting where people undergo massive surgical procedures to give themselves animal appearances and abilities would be pretty cool. It would incorporate the god-like powers and the potential to live forever through advanced nano-bot technology/biological and genetic engineering/advanced prosthetics. So for example biological engineering + surgery to give a person gills, living prosthetics to add dorsal fins and a tail, and nano bots to bridge the electronic/biological gaps in the person.
> Yes, I'm a massive sci-fi nerd ;D
> 
> Short version: Transhumanism meets furries
> ...


I see we have a Culture fan. <3


----------



## Halceon (Apr 20, 2012)

SIX said:


> I see we have a Culture fan. <3


I've actually never heard of that series. Excuse me for a few days while I go hunt down the books.


----------



## Fire Fly (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh wow! Did not think that anyone would reply ^^ Well basically this is what I was thinking.

Earth is a product of a war between two Gods - one that represents chaos and one that represents order. Naturally, two immortal enemies cannot exactly kill one another, can they? So bam, they made several worlds out there that would support life, and once the life sprouted on these planets and they grew to a level of technological awareness, the Goddesses (both female cause that's what is currently in my mind :v) would then come in and take stake in the planet, transforming the denizens into a state that more appeals to them, forcing them to wage war on one another. This tradition has been going on for Eons, but Earth is different than the others. And that's basically all I got  The idea is as malleable as silly putty right now, so it can be changed in a variety of different ways.

A lot of things have changed on this new earth. Technology has advanced to Battle Star Galactica/Star Trek/Firefly/Doctor Who/Star Wars/Mass Effect sort of levels. Literally, anything that you can imagine can be made in this world. Orbital MAC Guns, Mobile Dolls, Light Cycles - the whole shebang is all thanks to the interference of the Goddesses who are both worshiped and hated. I am thinking that this planet was different because they stopped blindly following the orders of their Goddesses and actually made peace with one another, if only temporary...

Earth physically is not the same anymore. I want to say that most of the land is underwater thanks to Al Gore D8 Damn global warming! Because of this, cities are now built a la Jetson style in the air within domes.

Thoughts? Feedback? Sounds a bit silly don't it? X3


----------



## Sundown (Apr 20, 2012)

Hn. It would be interesting to make a point that either goddess "winning" the war would effectively destroy the universe. Life cannot flourish in either absolute state, just like a plant can't live with sun or shade all the time.

You could perhaps divide it into several cultures, some that favor organic technology and some that prefer high technology, others that are hybrids of the two. There could be underwater metropolis built in glass or the silk of aquatic spiders, airships and cities constructed in the sky, steamwork cyborgs existing alongside androids and strange hybrids... Possibilities are endless. >:3 

Why even bother staying on Earth?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you need to incorporate Social Darwinism into the story somehow.
Oh, don't forget to add lots of subtle sybolism.



			
				Sundown said:
			
		

> Hn. It would be interesting to make a point that either goddess "winning" the war would effectively destroy the universe. Life cannot flourish in either absolute state, just like a plant can't live with sun or shade all the time.


Good idea, You can make a plot in which the various species race to colonize a strange new world where chaos and harmony coexist, but im sure that has been done many times before.


----------



## Sundown (Apr 20, 2012)

Chaos and order are inherently always coexisting. You can't really have one without the other.

I vote that Chaos and Order are having a cosmic lovers tiff. }:]


----------



## Fire Fly (Apr 20, 2012)

Sundown said:


> Chaos and order are inherently always coexisting. You can't really have one without the other.
> 
> I vote that Chaos and Order are having a cosmic lovers tiff. }:]



I like you X3 That was an idea I had actually. It's a love spat that has just been going on for a long time. Order got pissed because Chaos doesn't like to clean up after herself. War ensues 

I do like your previous ideas as well ^^ I feel like I should make a Wiki, but it is far too soon for that. Or is it....?


----------



## Sundown (Apr 20, 2012)

As you should. I'm simply that marvelous. ;p

Too soon. We'll need a larger chunk of Lore before it's practical I think. :/


----------



## Fire Fly (Apr 20, 2012)

Too true. I'm open to more ideas. Nothing is set in stone yet :3


----------



## Landown (Apr 24, 2012)

How do the denizens of earth feel about being a product of warring Goddesses? I can imagine that there are those that fight on the side of order,and those for chaos. What about those who want some middle ground? Where do they stand in this conflict? Whats has caused theses Goddesses to enter this seemingly endless conflict?


----------



## Landown (Apr 24, 2012)

What if there was some thin truce that has kept peace established for sometime now was broken. What if it was a framing? Pinned on the other side to incite war again? What if it has boiled to a point that armed conflict would only end in galactic extinction? This opens up doors for characters,plot twists,and deep story arcs.

What if this stems deeper than two Goddesses wanting total order or chaos. I would imagine that gods know they cannot exist without the other. Just  shooting out ideas


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 24, 2012)

Here`s an idea, feel free to use it if you so choose. Perhaps there is a third goddess, one that no one previously knew existed, that has come out of hiding and is playing the goddesses of order and chaos against each other. This goddess is the intently evil one that wants nothing more than complete extinction of the mortal races.


----------



## Fire Fly (May 5, 2012)

Well, I have made quite a bit of progress. ^^ I hope to post some stuff soon :3


----------

